# NBA Regular Season Game 24: Toronto [email protected] Rockets



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

* @ *









*TIME:
Houston 7:30pm Dec. 21st Wed. 
Beijing 9:30am Dec. 22nd Thur. * 

*Game Preview*

_*The projected start lineup:*_

* Raptors* *(5-20,L10 4-6,WON 1)*​




































*C: Rafael Araujo  F: Joey Graham  F:  Chris Bosh  G: Mike James :wave: G: Morris Peterson  *​* Rockets* *(10-13,L10 7-3,WON 1)*​




































* C:Stromile Swift  PF: Juwan Howard SF: Ryan Bowen  SG: Tracy McGrady PG: David Wesley*

our injury list:  Yao, Mutombo:naughty:, Anderson, Barry, Alstone, Sora  

Toronto's last in conference,but I dont think we'd take this win easily. Its sad to see we r in trouble of injuries. We lose a great number of points from Yao(this's obvious since we scored less than 80 in LA) , and we also lose Deke's tough defense.Our post is weakened for sure. Rebounds could be another problem for us. I dont expect Stro to get 10 rebs in the game. The only luck we've got is that TMac is healthy and we can count on him. Juwan should really step up and keep scoring.He's not doing it consistently in recent games. Head had a good game in LA,hope he can do well in this one. :clap: 

Mike James' comin' back...hope he doesnt score much as to hurt our feelings!!
I think JVG should give Stephen some mins to play.May be he can bring extra points for us. He must be anxious to paly against his brother. :clap:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Last time u created the game thread, we were blown out. :biggrin: 
anyway, for PPstream user: this game will be on Shanghai Sports channel on ppstream.










Kobe's performance last night upset TMAC, TMAC hulked up and scored 78 pts in 35 mins, Rockets wins by 15.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Last time u created the game thread, we were blown out. :biggrin:


:laugh:so this time,I wont make any prediction!:wink:


> Kobe's performance last night upset TMAC, TMAC hulked up and scored 78 pts in 35 mins, Rockets wins by 15.


:yes:impossible is nothing!


----------



## MM=Champions (Dec 21, 2005)

I feel triumph is near.......

The game will be broadcasted in china.

Let all the Rockets' fans work together.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

TMac's old team
Joey vs Stephen
Juwan vs Jalen

Many connections between those two teams.


----------



## MM=Champions (Dec 21, 2005)

skykisser said:


> * @ *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is said if someone created a game thread, the team he supported got the win, then he would be allowed to do another. If not, then.......


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

This is a BIG BIG game for us, this game will give us a big idea of how the next 6 weeks will be for the Rockets. Lets hope we do great!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i hope stromile plays great tonight, i hope lonny baxter plays great, i hope t-mac sucks lol

i hope toronto wins! joey graham vs. stephen graham..nice.

CB4!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

wow there like 81000 uCash points on Toronto (+8)... i put all my cash (30 pts) on the Rox. Hope Deke can play, otherwise Stro will have to play big minutes and guard Bosh. Would have been great if Rafer could play, would be a good matchup with Mike James.

Far out Tronto have a young team...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

nice thread skykisser

not gonna take TO lightly, they're a team that's better than their record, and their youngsters are building confidence and can easily outrun us. What they don't have though is Tracy McGrady - thus I will GURANTEE us another win!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

damn... giving up too many threes again


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

it's still early, but someone's gotta step up - ANYONE!

Luther gets his first NBA technical! :laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

21-16 TO after first Q, Juwan Howard finally stepping up.

Get Bowen out of there!!!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

why was Luther T'ed up? and JVG just got one as well??


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> why was Luther T'ed up? and JVG just got one as well??


dunno,I am checking the living score as well, ppstream went down again.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> dunno,I am checking the living score as well, ppstream went down again.



man, and i got home early just to watch this game too....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> man, and i got home early just to watch this game too....


u can try it now, maybe it works again, this stuff is just……inconsistent


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Moochie keeping us in the game!


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

this is gonna be tough...tougher than L.A....but rockets will win :banana:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

So what is that.. 7 injured players?


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Yeah ppstream works now (kind of) thanks, but moochie is hurt, at the rate the rockets are dropping, i might get a chance to be signed to a 10 day contract :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I never thought I'd be upset over Moochie Norris going down...

boy this is bad....


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

MM=Champions said:


> It is said if someone created a game thread, the team he supported got the win, then he would be allowed to do another. If not, then.......


then we wont have all these pics:wink:


TracywtFacy said:


> wow there like 81000 uCash points on Toronto (+8)... i put all my cash (30 pts) on the Rox.


:eek8:30 vs 81000


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

down by 10??
anyone step up and make the points!!!!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

TMAC's not scoring??
We've got trouble.........


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

skykisser said:


> TMAC's not scoring??
> We've got trouble.........


Can anybody who's watching the game tell me: how come TMAC only scored 6 pts in 30 mins?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

oh boy, this is bad... where are all the Houston posters??

T-Mac, come thru for us....


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

This is just depressing.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Can anybody who's watching the game tell me: how come TMAC only scored 6 pts in 30 mins?


PPsteam's doin' fine!
I didnt watch the 1st half, but he's not shooting. 2-8, 6pts,4rbs.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Can anybody who's watching the game tell me: how come TMAC only scored 6 pts in 30 mins?


Yeah, he's have a bad night, not make nor taking shot, i don't think is saw take a shot in the last 5 mins, of course my ppstream is coming in and out too. we got post offense what so every, 

... 
Ryan Bowen just scored down low thou


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

4th Q is T-Mac time... c'mon T-Mac, go crazy on them....


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

wait, how did Swift get injuried????


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> wait, how did Swift get injuried????


what? :eek8:


----------



## kezhou (Nov 10, 2005)

I just wondering more extra bad shooting by raptors,and pray for the T-mac time coming!
otherwise we'll been the cruel.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC's got 7 pts against the arguably worst defensive team in the league. Should we just give up on this game? Simply pathetic.


----------



## kezhou (Nov 10, 2005)

head waste too many opporunities,how damn he doing for?and I just don't know why let the reptors guards continuance killing us.what's wrong with our defensive tactics?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just give the ball to Head and let him shoot a 3 every posession, seems like no one else knows how to score on our team....

Sorry guys, looks like my guarantee power doesn't work without Yao


----------



## Kidan (Nov 14, 2005)

another lose?
Baxter should have more chance.

Tmac couldn't get enough help from Bowen&Swift


----------



## ChicagoIllini (Nov 30, 2005)

Head has 20!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

kezhou said:


> head waste too many opporunities,how damn he doing for?


Isn't he our score leader in this game? and he's shooting 50% from the 3 pts line


----------



## kezhou (Nov 10, 2005)

I just heard some people bring the proposal that theory had we giving up this season so as to make the good option for the next year.
we just losed six players with that god damn injured.now we just have another two.god must be kidding us.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

first of all i must admit i was wrong for cursing JVG or CD or whomever made the decision on drafting head, if given enough minutes, he can be rookie of the year, no? damn he's freaken clutch!!!.

yeah swift got hurt, says the tv, and i haven't seen him play since like the 1st quarter, so he must be outa the game, Howard is playing center now i think, and t-mac was a no show today, YM's first miss...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

just connected to ppstream again and saw this: Player of the Game: Mike James :angel:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Stro seriously injured too? goodness...

sad lost, T-Mac's worse game in a long time. It's good that he tried to contribute in other aspects, but we need him to SCORE


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

we lost!!  
TMAC's not what he was...Wesley sucked again...Bowen got NO rebounds!!:headbang:
only Juwan and Head were doing great.
Mike James' for MVP.:whoknows:
we are pathetic now


----------



## Kidan (Nov 14, 2005)

Tmac made 11 AST 8 rebounds but only got 7 points.
Howard play a great game when Yao is absent.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

its ok, pimped out has a plan.


Draft Lemarcus Aldridge!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Let's all say goodbye to Stromile. If the Nets rumor of Jefferson/Mcginnis for Swift has any merit it will go down for sure now.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> Last time u created the game thread, we were blown out. :biggrin:


again? :none:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

First thing's first, JVG NEEDS to stop starting Ryan Bowen, we're basically playing 5 on 4 with him on the court. He's the worse starter in the NBA since Michael Curry, and I think even he was a better defender...


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> again? :none:


  discouraging


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Our defense was shot to hell without Yao and Mutombo. We had high hopes for this season. 58 wins wasn't unreasonable at all.

How badly is Swift injured? By the time I turned it on, he was already out.

How much did Villanueva score? I saw him out there, but on NBA.com it says he didn't play.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

this season thus far has been nothing but a dissapointment...

i cant believe a team with such great hopes/future could self destruct like this.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Let's all say goodbye to Stromile. If the Nets rumor of Jefferson/Mcginnis for Swift has any merit it will go down for sure now.


HAHAHAHAH that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. You think the Nets would offer Jefferson for Swift? You think if that offer was on the table, Rockets would even hesitate to execute?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Jamez52637 said:


> wait, how did Swift get injuried????


Not your usual type of injury. When Bosh was trying to cause some contact, his right leg was caught between stromile's legs while going up and...well...I cried inside after looking at it in slow-motion.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

That was the worst NBA game I've seen in my life. Nasty.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Disgusting. Horrible. We are in a huge hole right now...
Playoffs are out for us. :curse: 

Stromile is injured?!
Great...

Bowen starter. Even Rudolph the Reindeer would play better.... :clown:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Is T-Mac's back hurting again? 2-11 for 7 points...wtf?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Reason why T-Mac had a bad game? 



> Rockets forward Tracy McGrady saw every one of Kobe Bryant's 62 points against the Mavericks on Tuesday.
> 
> "Been there, done that," said McGrady, whose career high is also 62 points. "I was tired last night and I wanted to go to bed, but I couldn't. That was really impressive. Oh, my gosh, I've never seen anything like that, 62 in three quarters."
> 
> ...


Stupid Kobe.....

Gotta love former Rockets Mikey James still showing love to his former teammates:



> "It will take a toll on anybody to be double- and triple-teamed all game. I don't want to take anything away from MoPete's ( Morris Peterson 's) defense, but there is so much more pressure on (McGrady). Tracy is a great player, and don't be suprised if he comes back and has 60 points the next game."
> 
> — Raptors guard
> Mike James


I sure hope so too....


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah James is a classy guy, whom TO is falling in love with. streaky, but still effective, and hey, he's been the third guard on my fantasy team all year and doing not too badly.

Did anyone go to the game last night. I mean, I know the Raps aren't exacly a big draw, but damn that crowd looked really small.


----------

